

Show HN: remaildr.com, my pet project - pluies

Hello HN!<p>Let me introduce a side project I've been working on: http://remaildr.com<p>I thought it might be of interest (and useful) to fellow hackers. So here we are!<p>If you have any comment, advice or opinion, please, do tell! I've only had feedback from close friends so far, and I suspect they may be quite partial.<p>(NB: I already submitted a link to remaildr in late December, but it didn't get any interest — let's put that on the post-Christmas food coma. I hope re-posting it won't be considered bad manners :) In any case, if people still don't find it interesting, I'll stop there.)<p>Hope you find it useful!
======
fooandbarify
Cool! Even though I use many tools to keep track of my various
projects/ideas/assignments (Workflowy, paper notebook, etc) I am constantly
e-mailing myself reminders for things that are not part of a project timeline
and don't fit on a schedule. This is a way better option :) Thanks!

Edit: My first remaildr was "remember to use remaildr"

~~~
pluies
Glad you like it! :)

------
JonathanWCurd
I like the idea. I currently use 3mindMe.com to accomplish the same thing but
I'll give this a try.

~~~
pluies
Thanks for the link, I did not know 3mindme.

Turns out David Barrett had that idea before, which is cool, and supports more
syntax than remaildr does, which is extra cool. Oh well :)

~~~
JonathanWCurd
I tell a good number of people about 3mindme but I have yet to tell someone
who knows it exists. Although I find it useful and sure many others would as
well people just don't know its out there. Perhaps that is something you can
capitalize on if you can figure out a way to make your service more marketable
/ mainstream.

I am going to try your service out later tonight.

